# 200,000 mile service



## DesertCruzin (Nov 18, 2020)

I hit 200,000 miles on my 2014 diesel Cruze. What service stuff should we do? Same as back at 100,000?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

This owners manual for the 2014 has a list of the suggested service intervals. I have a 14, just hit 26K, thinking of dumping it, never broke


https://my.chevrolet.com/content/dam/gmownercenter/gmna/dynamic/manuals/2014/chevrolet/cruze/2014_chevrolet_cruze_owners.pdf





DesertCruzin said:


> I hit 200,000 miles on my 2014 diesel Cruze. What service stuff should we do? Same as back at 100,000?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sure you've gotten the timing belt message by now.

-Timing belt
-Brake fluid
-Coolant
-Clean EGR
-Trans fluid


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

In addition to what J mentioned ^. At 200k your shocks and struts are more then likely shot if you haven’t kept up on them, I’d also look into all the cars bushings and ball joints. 200k is a lot on the chassis.


----------



## DesertCruzin (Nov 18, 2020)

Eddy Cruze said:


> This owners manual for the 2014 has a list of the suggested service intervals. I have a 14, just hit 26K, thinking of dumping it, never broke
> 
> 
> https://my.chevrolet.com/content/dam/gmownercenter/gmna/dynamic/manuals/2014/chevrolet/cruze/2014_chevrolet_cruze_owners.pdf


I have the same manual but the highest mileage service it lists is 150,000 on page 11-5


----------



## DesertCruzin (Nov 18, 2020)

jblackburn said:


> Sure you've gotten the timing belt message by now.
> 
> -Timing belt
> -Brake fluid
> ...


Thanks. Yes, I’ve already got the timing belt message. We’re planning the coolant flush and replacing hoses. I’ll share this with my hubby. Thanks!


----------



## DesertCruzin (Nov 18, 2020)

pandrad61 said:


> In addition to what J mentioned ^. At 200k your shocks and struts are more then likely shot if you haven’t kept up on them, I’d also look into all the cars bushings and ball joints. 200k is a lot on the chassis.


Thanks. Shocks and struts are good. All these miles are highway miles. Still have my original brakes! That’s how much highway driving I do! 😁


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

DesertCruzin said:


> Thanks. Shocks and struts are good. All these miles are highway miles. Still have my original brakes! That’s how much highway driving I do! 😁


Geez that’s really good brake wise. Once I hit 100k on cars I simply start as if they where 0 miles.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Surprised you guys have missed this ... water pump. CTD should have the water pump refreshed each time you change the timing belt because you have to tear that all out to get to the pump. Pump is cheap insurance, especially if you don't know if it was replaced the last time the belt was replaced. You should also replace the timing belt tensioner and idler pully.

At 200k you are also overdue to have the accessory belt and accessory belt pullies all replaced. The best way to test them is to spin the pullies with your fingers. If they easily spin they are worn out. Pullies that have good bearings actually shouldn't easily spin.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> Surprised you guys have missed this ... water pump. CTD should have the water pump refreshed each time you change the timing belt because you have to tear that all out to get to the pump. Pump is cheap insurance, especially if you don't know if it was replaced the last time the belt was replaced. You should also replace the timing belt tensioner and idler pully.
> 
> At 200k you are also overdue to have the accessory belt and accessory belt pullies all replaced. The best way to test them is to spin the pullies with your fingers. If they easily spin they are worn out. Pullies that have good bearings actually shouldn't easily spin.


In my knowledge anytime you do a timing kit a water pump is always included in its service. I’ve never once heard of a timing kit not being done alongside the WP.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

DesertCruzin said:


> Thanks. Shocks and struts are good. All these miles are highway miles. Still have my original brakes! That’s how much highway driving I do! 😁


I hope you brakes still come apart when they need maintenance.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Given they're in Arizona, I'd expect they shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

MP81 said:


> Given they're in Arizona, I'd expect they shouldn't be an issue.


**** low humidity states 
I bet Arizona is nice in December though.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

pandrad61 said:


> In my knowledge anytime you do a timing kit a water pump is always included in its service. I’ve never once heard of a timing kit not being done alongside the WP.


Sure but if you do it yourself not everyone buys a "timing belt kit". I purchased all my parts separately and still payed less than the "kits" I found online. I could have chosen not to buy the water pump. The only thing I reused, that is normally included with kits, were the engine mount bolts.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> Sure but if you do it yourself not everyone buys a "timing belt kit". I purchased all my parts separately and still payed less than the "kits" I found online. I could have chosen not to buy the water pump. The only thing I reused, that is normally included with kits, were the engine mount bolts.


Even when putting your own kit together, I’d think anyone capable of such a task would already know to do WP. I’ve found the kits to be pretty on par with individual put together ones. Plus then it’s all nice and tidy in one box/bag.


----------

